# Snow in Santaquin



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking at taking my kids out for a shed hunt in a new area, but trying to avoid deep snow. Anyone know what lower elevations southeast of Santaquin are looking like in regards to snow? I live in Davis County, so I'm trying to go a little bit south, but not too far. Any tips are appreciated. Or if you want to share your secret shedding hunting spot with a dad and three young kids I'd be happy to listen . 😄😂


----------

